# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  phillips 21pt1353/01 χωρις εικονα

## kondilisnick

Καλημερα.

Αντιμετωπιζω ενα προβλημα με την τηλεοραση μου.
ειναι ενα μοντελο της phillips 21pt1353/01 και το προβλημα ειναι οτι ξαφνικα χαθηκε η εικονα και ο ηχος ακουγεται σπαστα. :Wink: 

Εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα του τι μπορει να φταιει; :Confused1: 

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## The Professor

επειδη ετυχε να βρω μια στα αποριμματα προ ημερων την πηρα την ανοιξα εψαξα και βρηκα κατι πυκνωτες σκασμενους, κοντα στο τροφοδοτικο υψηλης τασης ηταν οι δικοι μου χαλασμενοι και επισης μια αντισταση ειχε καει στην πλακετα που ειναι τα 3 χρωματα στην αρχη του καθοδικου σωληνα καρβουνο ηταν*,δες και συ στην δικη σου εαν γινετε αυτο!εγω παντως οικονομησα τσαμπα τηλεορασουλα ειχε και το τηλεκοντρολ της μια χαρα!

ΥΓ μεσω του google ειδα αυτη την δημοσιευση ! καλλιο αργα παρα ποτε!

*ευτυχως ειχε βγει ακεραιο το καλλυμα της αντιστασης και ειδα τι χρωματα ειχε!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Θα μπορούσε να είναι και κεραία, καλώδιο.

----------


## takisegio

Τσεκαρε τροφοδοσιες και πυκνωτεσ.υποφερουν τα μοντελα αυτα

----------


## eebabs2000

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Έχω μία τέτοια τηλεόραση και η εικόνα έχει το πρόβλημα που φαίνεται στην παρακάτω φωτο. Τι μπορεί να φταίει? να πω επίσης ότι αυτό το κάνει και όταν συνδέω εξωτερική πηγή εικόνας (π.χ. DVD player). Kοίταξα για πυκνωτές αλλά δε βλέπω κάποιον χαλασμένο...
14032012540.jpg 
Και κάποιες φωτο από τη πλακέτα...
14032012542.jpg14032012543.jpg14032012544.jpg

----------


## eebabs2000

Μετά από λίγη ώρα που την είχα ανοιχτή, έσβησε τελείως. Δεν δίνει πουθενά τάση. Μόνο το LED μπροστά ανάβει και ακούγεται ένα ζζζζ σαν κατι να ζορίζεται στο τροφοδοτικό. Σας έχει τύχει κάτι παρόμοιο; Γιατί το κάνει αυτό?

----------


## takisegio

μαλον για μ/τ υψηλης σε βλεπω-κανε ελεγχο για τασεις στο πρωτευων και του τρανζιστορ ισχυος.τι σασσι εχει;;

----------

eebabs2000 (15-03-12)

----------


## tsalik

Άλλαξε τους 2 πυκνωτές 47μF/200V.

----------

eebabs2000 (15-03-12)

----------


## eebabs2000

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Το θέμα είναι ότι δε δίνει πουθενά αλλού τάση. Ο πυκνωτής βέβαια του τροφοδοτικού έχει τα 300V από την ανόρθωση... Το τρανζίστορ ισχύος πρέπει να είναι αυτό δίπλα στο μεγάλο πυκνωτή που φαίνεται στη πρώτη φώτο σωστά? Για το σασί δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει η δεύτερη φωτο...
14032012545.jpg14032012548.jpg14032012549.jpg

----------


## eebabs2000

> Άλλαξε τους 2 πυκνωτές 47μF/200V.


Έχει ένα 47uF/160V και έναν 47uF/385V αυτους... αυτούς μαλλον ε?

----------


## eebabs2000

Τους άλλαξα τους πυκνωτές ξεκίνησε αλλά οι άσπρες οριζόντιες γραμμές υπάρχουν. Σε ένα κατάλογο βλαβών που έχω από τη σχολή γράφει ότι κάποια τάση στο τροφοδοτικό είναι μηδέν αλλά δε λέει τίποτε άλλο. Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας?

----------


## eebabs2000

Δείτε κατάσταση... 
15032012553.jpg

----------


## eebabs2000

Να πω επίσης ότι στην αρχή όταν την ανοίγω κάνει πως χαλάει το σήμα και φτιάχνει μετά από λίγο. Αυτό το κάνει και όταν ρυθμίζω το τριμερ (G) πίσω στο μετασχηματιστή.

Δείτε και ένα σχετικό video που γύρισα
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj-Bb...ature=youtu.be

----------


## eebabs2000

Άλλαξα όλους τους πυκνωτές γύρω από την υψηλή και έστρωσε!
Σας Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια!

----------

